# Does anyone have any opinions on Nebbia stuff?



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

i saw some of their stuff and wondered what the quality is like?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Which bit in particular may help a little as they just look like any other supps company, personally bulk powders are my go to for anything


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

The clothing actually, looking for short shorts and a little top


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ah can't help you on that one Mel  I don't do my weekend turns anymore


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

hummmm im sure theyd suit u


----------

